# Air ride direct fit?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Theres only one dude that has a write up on air and he was in finland.He said they fit fine,just beware that airbagit has a reputation of blowwing bags and horrible customer service. good luck man,custom would be a better solution cost a little more but would be much worth it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would never buy fro airbagit.com there cheap and shitty customer service they wont let you return jack ****.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Well thats enough to keep me away thanks fellas!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

JWishnok said:


> Well thats enough to keep me away thanks fellas!


I usually google a company to see there reveiws.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

**** I was getting excited for the price.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

my last car had a kit from them.............................................buy the bags elsewhere, 

the compressor, tank, and components are ok, and make sure its the digital remote. Its the only decent one unless you are good at reading gauges.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> my last car had a kit from them.............................................buy the bags elsewhere,
> 
> the compressor, tank, and components are ok, and make sure its the digital remote. Its the only decent one unless you are good at reading gauges.


Never buy bags from them

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

